# Aportes contra la obsolescencia programada



## Don Barredora (Mar 9, 2011)

Aca les dejo  videos para que vean y compartan opiniones..






						obsolescencia programada - YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




Esta muy interesante.

Saludos!!

PD: espero la opinion de fernandob


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 23, 2011)

Algo es claro: Un determinado producto no a durar tooooda la vida.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2011)

bueno, ya van varios videos que ponen acerca de la politica de fabricar productos con fecha de caducidad programada.

con poner en la web esa frase ya aparecen los videos, asi que les hago aca una propuesta :

poner *soluciones resueltas,* en forma clara , sin ser muy complejas de como hacer que las cosas duren lo que tienen que durar o hacer con algun truco que duren mas.

*NO *estoy limitando a electronica pura, para nada, si quieren referirse a una pieza mecanica de un auto es util igual, si quieren referirse a algo de carpinteria tambien .

yo hare el primer aporte ya que en el video se menciona la duracion de las lamparas de filamento y se muestra una muy antigua pondre la explicacion y la solucion (con electronica) :


las lamparas de filamento antiguas se hacian para dar una cierta luz, no olvidemso que veniamos de una epoca en la que se iluminaba con velas.
es esperable que las primera slamparas no tengan una luz muy fuerte ni un espectro de colores amplio .
pues bien , hoy dia se les exige a las lamparas el maximo de brillo posible y es esto lo que les acorta la vida util.
Uno podria pedir a un fabricante que les haga una lampara para durar 1000 horas con 250 v , y claro , como las usamos con 220v estas duraran muchisimo mas.
pero el brillo sera "un poco menor".

como pedir a un fabricante que nos haga lamparas de filamento reforzado y que duren  muchisimo mas es algo imposible por que este nos exigira un pedido de miles de lamparas lo que podemos hacer es la inversa:
comprar lamparas comunes de 220v (o de 110v segun donde vivamos) y instalar un dimmer que hoy dia es muy economico.
en un aplique de 1 sola lampara quizas no se vea como algo conveniente, pero en una araña o aplique de 4 o mas luces se ve la ventaja.

yo lo que hago es colocar el dimmer y ademas una tecla que prende y apaga.
basta ajustar la perilla del dimmer en "casi" el maximo para de ahi en mas manejarla con la tecla, esa diferencia hara que las lamparas duren muchisimo mas, pero de verdad lo he probado y la duracion es muchisimo mas del doble o el triple.

quizas digan que no quieren perder intensidad de luz , pues bien , solo deben sustituir las lamparas de 60w por lamparas de 75w y bajarles un poco la potencia, con eso logran lamparas de 60w con una vida util casi ilimitada.

es factible tambien si no quieren ocupar lugar en el frente de la tecla (puede que ya tengan 2 teclas y enchufe) armar un dimmer ya ajustado en unvalor, asi no usaran un potenciometro y la placa ser amuy pequeña y ira dentro de la caja.


NOTA: existen otros metodos como el encendido por cruce por cero, que no he usado, este sirve solo para el inicio , el tema de bajarle la potencia sirve durante todo el tiempo que esta encendida , mas si son lamparas que estan un buen rato prendidas.
tambien el tipo de aplique es fundamental, que sea abierto , ventilado, en general mis clientes suelen comprar artefactos de luz guiados por la apariencia a la hora de elegirlos y no me hacen caso en pequeños y simples detalles tecnicos.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 25, 2011)

Excelemte idea para la sala de charlas Fernando... y buén truco lo del dimer......

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 25, 2011)

TVE ha destapado una bomba. Y miren aquí sobre esto otro sobre las eléctricas españolas y los contadores:

http://www.estafaluz.com


----------



## sjuan (Abr 25, 2011)

bueno fer yo tengo una mas barata, solo sirve para los que vivamos en zonas con 110v(no se que pasara con 220), compramos bombillos de 200w a110v y ponemos un diodo normal y corriente, en serie con el bombillo en cualquier sentido, de unos 2 o 3A y listo este solo dejara pasar el semiciclo  positivo o negativo de la onda y asi tendremos un bombillo de 100w con larga vida


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 25, 2011)

En Europa ya no encontrarás de más de 60 W y durante poco tiempo ya.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> bueno fer yo tengo una mas barata, solo sirve para los que vivamos en zonas con 110v(no se que pasara con 220), compramos bombillos de 200w a110v y ponemos un diodo normal y corriente, en serie con el bombillo en cualquier sentido, de unos 2 o 3A y listo este solo dejara pasar el semiciclo positivo o negativo de la onda y asi tendremos un bombillo de 100w con larga vida


 
disculpame pero si lo has probado veras que no solo bajas demasiado al tension logrando una luz naranja muy pobre (al bajar la tension tambien se baja la calidad de la luz) sino que ademas veras que la luz parpadea por lo mismo que pones.

probalo.



Josefe17 dijo:


> En Europa ya no encontrarás de más de 60 W y durante poco tiempo ya.


 
aca estan amenazando con eso de eliminar las lamparas incandescentes, per parece una tonteria , por varios motivos:
1 -- que pasa con los circuitos con automatico o cualquier tipo de control que apague las luces ?? 
2 -- yo soy ELECTRICISTA y se clarito que los problemas electricos se dan siempre en epocas de clima extremo, ya que el consumo electrico de estufas y aires acondicionados es *el gran consumo .*
una estufa de 2KW es eso , y ni se compara con 4 lamparitas de 60w.
3 -- que pasa con las holaogenas ?? cuarzos y demas que se usan de 500w y de 300w ??
4 -- van a hacer microoondas, planchas, termotanques de bajo consumo ??
en españa por ejemplo la cocina es electrica, una simple cuneta de potencias nos dice que lo de las lamparitas (hacerlo obligatorio) es una fantochada.


----------



## Josefe17 (Abr 26, 2011)

Y contaminan una burrada con hg, y son indimmerizables y si las enciendes y apagas mucho se joroban muy pronto, y valen una pasta, y no dejan de ser fluorescentes...


----------



## fernandob (May 9, 2011)

en verdad que ya casi no encuentro lamparas comunes, el otro dia en el almacen habia un cartel de lamparas claras a 2 $ y al lado un monton de ellas, pero un poquitin distintas:

dentro de el vidrio habia otra ampolleta, como una bipin (halogena) dentro.....al fin y al cabo igual es un filamento que se pone incandescente.

cuando la llevo a la caja costaba 10 $ .
tramposos los chicos, les dije que se la metan en el cu......

pero de verdad que mas que obsolescencia programada la cosa con esto es meternos las nuevas lamparas de prepo, por que ni siquiera tiene mucha logica:
1 -- las estadisticas dicen que la iluminacion es solo una parte pequeña  de el gasto.
2 -- el gasto grande es el consumo de industrias y en el hogar la utilizacion para aclimatar el ambiente (en epocas de frio y calor extremo es cuando el consumo se va a la miercoles) .
3 -- me dare una vuelta por los BINGOS a ver que ponen en sus carteles que prenden y apagan constantemente.
4 -- luego me dare una vuelta en verano por edificios publicos, mas que nada donde hay ministros a ver como ahorran .
5 -- vere como hacen un sistema de transporte mas eficiente asi se contamina menos (transporte = combustible) .
6 -- me sentare a ver como aca en argentina se vuelve a lineas de trenes que se supone generan un grandisimo ahorro de energia en vez de filas y filas de camiones en las rutas..........quien fue que mato a los trenes aca ...no recuerdo 
7 -- y con que reemplazo ahora las lamparitas que solo encienden unos minutos ??
por ejemplo un reflector con sensor de movimiento ??
ah.....las halogenas de 300w y de 500w no estan prohibidas 

en fin.........no comprendo cual es la movida, me decia una niña el otro dia que al dejar las luces prendidas o la canilla se moria un delfin o una foca, o un pinguino o no se que carajo .......por la contaminacion.

y es mentira, es todo llenada de cabeza, manipulacion , engaño .
busquen en internet:
se mueren los animales por nuestra cabeza de mierda, por culturas y educacion de mierda.

se mueren las focas por que algunos las matan a palos para sacarles no se que , .
se mueren los bichos por que somos bestias y no tenemos el valor para actuar, nos preocupa mas la bolsa de valores que mantener culturas de mierda.
como no vamos a matar bichos , si hasta nosotros nos lo hacemos.
una madre que le pone botox a su hija de 7 años para que parezca mas linda assi es famosa.
en tanzania o no se donde si sos albino te matan por que da suerte.
http://www.terra.com.pe/noticias/noticias/act1208479/matan-albinos-tanzania-por-supersticion.html

es cultura y manipulacion todo .
lo de las lamparas no lo entiendo, *pero estoy mas que seguro que lo que lo motivo es el negocio de algunos.*

siempre nos engañan y manipulan , y ultimamente se da mas seguido, siempre se esta por venir el fin del mundo , o que el mundo se acaba , que la contaminacion y que ocho cuartos, y que vos podes ayudar, si EN VOS ESTA EL PODER.........dona 5 $ con tu tarjeta de credito.
y de paso participa de un test para saber cuan inteligente sos (solo 3 $ el SMS) .

pucha.........solo falta que nos droguen :enfadado:.


----------



## Tomasito (May 10, 2011)

Bueno, yo estoy empezando a usar lámparas de LEDs en casa en algunas habitaciones, en el resto es todo bajo consumo.
No son tan caras las led, una de 5W sale unos 70/80 pesos y dura 50.000 horas *supuestas*, pero serían reparables (cosa que cualquier otra no es).

Lo de la obsolecencia programada comenzó todo cuando las grandes companías fabricantes de lámparas se pusieron de acuerdo secretamente para hacer lámparas que duraran 1000 horas, *nunca* más que eso. Hay documentos que han salido a la luz donde se encuentran todas las especificaciones que tenían que seguir rigurosamente todos los fabricantes.

Pero esto no pasa nada más ahí, han echado gente de DuPont por hacer medias de nylon demasiado resistentes.
Y la lista sigue muuuuuuuuuuuucho, hoy en día CUALQUIER cosa que se pueda comprar tiene obsolesencia programada, si no la industria simplemente no funcionaría como lo hace.


Para los proyectores halógenos de 150/300/500w ya han echo lámparas de bajo consumo. No dan el mismo resultado que una lámpara de cuarzo convencional, pero reducen *muchísimo* el consumo.

Para mi, los LEDs son lo que se vienen. Tengo a prueba hace más de un año en el baño iluminación a LED (3w para todo el baño) y absolutamente ningún problema (y es la luz que más se prende/apaga de la casa). La iluminación es perfecta.


PD: Desde hace un año se está haciendo cada vez más dificil importar lámparas incandescentes (sé porque hace poco trabajé en un negocio de insumos de electricidad/iluminación).


----------



## fernandob (May 10, 2011)

les voy a contar algo muy simple que todos entenderan:

el CONSUMO MONSTRUO se da no solo en las ciudades, que por contener a millones de personas la suma de t todo el gasto es inmensa, tambien se da EN LAS INDUSTRIAS.
por ejemplo para fundir metales lso altos hornos usan electricidad.
para limpiar el cuero se usa agua y maquinas.
para construir una lampara se usan maquinas y fabricas que usan luz .
para fundir plasticos se usan maquinas .
para todo .

el asunto es que  (y aqui viene la cosa) .
si yo diseño algo que durara 20 años , con un PVC de buena calidad y materiales adecuados ese gabinete o utensillo solo pasara UNA VEZ por la maquina y durara 20 años, no sera necesario fabricar otro para ese usauario por 20 años.
ahora si fabrico eso de un material de porqueria que se que solo durara un año , pues se que el usuario necsitara que en 20 años comprar o reponer 20 vecs ese utensillo, y por lo tanto la fabrica debera fabricarlo 20 veces , obvio que es un gasto de energia de 20 veces mayor pèro ademas podran ver que TIRARE a la basura 19 de esos utensillos que contaminan o son un desperdicio .

esto es obvio y es valido para todo , desde envoltorios o accesorios para la cocina hasta automoviles .


hace un tiempito veia aca , en argentina cuando comenzaron a cerrar todas las plazas con rejas, estoy seguro que quienes viven aca lo han visto, , plazas grandes y plazas chicas todas enrejadas, para que de noche no entren los vagos.....ni los vecinos tampoco .
se ve que es mas lucrativo poner rejas que educar y dar trabajo a la gente indigente.
pues bien , habran notado que los hierros, rejas que han puesto no duran ni 3 años que ya se oxidan donde encajan en el piso y tienen que andar cambiandolos todos, un poco mas , ni bien terminan y a tienen que comenzar a reponerlos.
y yo que NO soy herrero pero me gusta la arquitectura antigua me pregunto:
¿ como es que veo casas de mas de 50 años con puertas y herreria hermosamente trabajada, que esta a la intemperie, que tienen hierros enterrados en la tierra y no se deterioran ??? 
que magia y misterio hacian esos antiguos humanos ?? 


hay un jueguito muchachos, una parte de el cuento nos cuentan y otra no .
la maquinaria de el mundo funciona a todo vapor mientras nos dicen que hay que ahorrar y que la culpa es nuestra por sonarnos los mocos mas de 3 veces al dia.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 10, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> el asunto es que  (y aqui viene la cosa) .
> si yo diseño algo que durara 20 años , con un PVC de buena calidad y materiales adecuados ese gabinete o utensillo solo pasara UNA VEZ por la maquina y durara 20 años, no sera necesario fabricar otro para ese usauario por 20 años.
> ahora si fabrico eso de un material de porqueria que se que solo durara un año , pues se que el usuario necsitara que en 20 años comprar o reponer 20 vecs ese utensillo, y por lo tanto la fabrica debera fabricarlo 20 veces , obvio que es un gasto de energia de 20 veces mayor pèro ademas podran ver que TIRARE a la basura 19 de esos utensillos que contaminan o son un desperdicio .
> 
> ...





amen!!                !


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2011)

Un pibe que antes era maquinista gráfico , desde hace unos años se dedica a hacer copias pirata, para lo cual tiene 4 PC con 4 grabadoras cada una , como él lleva una contabilidad , descubrió que las Sony al llegar a 1000 mueren , pero no mas o menos a 1000 , no 900 o 1129 , exactamente a los 1000 . Dejó de comprar las Sony 

Hace tiempo que no lo veo , pero para cumplir con el objetivo de Fernandob , se me había ocurrido que quizás haciendole un Firmware antes de esa cifra . . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## sjuan (May 10, 2011)

si, muy cierto lo de ferb, por eso la gente dice que el dinero es malo, no lo veo asi, lo malo es lo que la gente esta dispuesta a hacer para conseguirlo; es triste ver como las industrias les venden el alma al diablo por conseguir un poco mas de dinero por hacer un contrato un poco mas grande, por un poco más...



xiki dijo:


> Aquí os dejo un video que me pareció interesante.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110104/productos-consumo-duran-cada-vez-menos/392498.shtml




pero tambien hay un punto digo en el video se muestra como unas neveras de la epoca nazi aun sirven y ni siquiera se les cambia el bombillo, y hay esta el punto si tu fabricas algo para más de 5 o 6 años es muy posible que se vuelva obsoleto por si solo y de nada te sirve hacerlo tan bien para que acaben tirandolo cuando esta bueno, pero obvio tampoco fabricarlo para 3 meses o 15 dias, yo opino que tdo debe buscar un equilibrio como en la naturaleza, si subes o bajas 3°C ya alteras el equilibrio del ambiente y desencadenas un desastre,los mismo pasa en el cuerpo humano todo esta regido por el equilibrio en las hormonas, si ta falla una, te comienzan  a crecer las manos o sufres de los riñones, te engordas etc.

creo que todos nosotros deberíamos buscar de implementar y enseñar a los futuros ingenieros sobre cosas como "*de la cuna a la cuna*" que es imitar a la naturaleza, y valla si esta bien creada la naturaleza e imitarla nos ha traído éxitos en casos anteriores como lo de "las redes neuronales" que según se son algoritmos de programación que imitan al  cerebro humano y son capaces de resolver problemas que con la lógica convencional resultan imposibles en un tiempo razonable.


----------



## Tomasito (May 11, 2011)

A la mie... 2M, ya sé de dónde salen todos los cds que venden en el tren o en la calle pueyrredon! 

Eso lo tienen programado infinidad de artefactos, las impresoras siendo lo más clásico y demostrado (hay muchos juicios por esto). Las Sony además de eso que mencionás (que no me sorprende en NADA viniendo de sony, quienes en una época ponian rootkits en los cds de música), vi varias que se les traba la bandeja después de *pocos* meses (me ha pasado a mi y a amigos).


La obsolescencia programada está en TODOS lados. Por qué piensan que las lámparas de bajo consumo traen capacitores de 350v en vez de 450v, por ejemplo? En toda empresa fabricante de este tipo de cosas, hay grupos de ingenieros "programando" la obsolescencia, haciendo cálculos y diseños para que las cosas se rompan cuando termina la garantía (*NO* es chiste).


Les dejo dos documentales que les van a gustar y a explicar varias cosas:

*Comprar, Tirar, Comprar: La Obsolescencia Programada* (recomendadísimo)







*La historia de las cosas*


----------



## Electronec (May 11, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> ......pero tambien hay un punto digo en el video se  muestra como unas neveras de la epoca nazi aun sirven y ni siquiera se  les cambia el bombillo, y hay esta el punto si tu  fabricas algo para más de 5 o 6 años es muy posible que se vuelva  obsoleto por si solo y de nada te sirve hacerlo tan bien para que  acaben tirandolo cuando esta bueno, pero obvio tampoco fabricarlo para 3  meses o 15 dias, yo opino que tdo debe buscar un equilibrio como en la  naturaleza.........



Buenas:

En este punto _(en rojo)_ es donde biene el problema. 
¿ Acaso las industrias me preguntan si quiero cambiar de nevera ? -NO.
*Me la imponen. *
Yo soy feliz con esa nevera porque funciona o porque no tengo intención  de cambiarla por lo que sea, por dinero, por espacio en la cocina... Etc. No  digo que tenga que haver repuestos de por vida, pero lo que es  inamisible, es que hagan lo que estén haciendo, que a los cuatro o cinco  años tenga que comprarme otra, siempre y cuando la economia me lo  permita.

Si yo quiero evolucionar con la tecnologia que sea decisión mia y nó del  sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (May 11, 2011)

si es cierto y debemos hacer algo, no puede seguir así, por Dios esta sociedad de consumo va directo a la destrucción y probre de la generación que le toque la ultima parte(presiento que a una generación más cercanas de lo que se podria creer, sino que a nosotros mismos ), hambre, muerte, desnutrición, nos vamos a morir de sed con el agua al lado sin poder beber una gota por la contaminación, ya lo decían "se moriran los peces y se secaran los ríos", a mi parecer no esta tan lejos, pero que extraño seguro que si vas con el tema te da rabia de ver como esta el mundo, pero te da flojera salir y reciclar las latas de la calle y esperas que otro lo haga, si no el gobierno, el mismo que te esta matando lentamente.

PD: grasias tomas, sinceramente pagaría más en la universidad por ver videos como esos, que por que me enseñen a integrar,derivar y todas esas cosas que estan en libros.


----------



## josb86 (May 18, 2011)

Les ha sucedido que dos días después de que termine la garantía de algún producto electrónico este se dañe sin ninguna causa aparente, como por arte de magia?
Tienes algún radio de tu abuelo que todavía sirve?
Es mi idea o nos están timando!


----------



## josb86 (May 19, 2011)

me perdonaran pero no me di cuenta y publique algo igual, solo quería decir que hace un tiempo compre una impresora lexmark con garantía de un año que estaba en promo resulta que un año y dos meses después de la compra no encendió mas. lo raro es que alguien conocido y mucha gente en la red le pasa lo mismo con los modelos nuevos de esta marca. después de un tiempo buscando repuestos no encontré la tarjeta y los que hice fue que la desarme y le saque los motores y la fuente y otros integrados que tenia.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 19, 2011)

No compres esa marca, dicen que no es buena. Por otro lado, ventaja de los electronicos, nuestra paciencia: lo aprovechamos todo, todo y todo, y arregramos lo inarreglable.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 14, 2011)

Buenas amigos.

Escribo para contarles mi amarga experiencia con la Obsolescencia Programada....:enfadado:....Verán.

Tengo una Caldera Saunier Duval Mod. Themaclassic F25e:



comprada hace 4,5 Años, bueno pues resulta que se me averió el otro dia. La falla era una simple gotita de agua que salia cada 5 segundos del interior, aperentemente me dije que que la reparación seria de poca importáncia, alguna goma picada, algo flojo, porque la caldera funcionaba corréctamente.

Llamé al SAT y cuando vieron el modelo de caldera y en que lugar se encontraba el goteo, preguntaron afirmando con sonrrisa de complicidad:

-Esta caldera no tendrá unos 5 años...?

Eso me dió a entender rápidamente que estaba ante un caso de Obsolescencia programada.

El técnico abrió la caldera y comentó a su compañero: Mira, esto les pasa a todas, pasado este tiempo, esta válvula inversora falla y tenemos que sustituirla. 

Las mirada del técnico oficial, seguia transmitiendo esa sensación rara que comentaba, pero que amí solo me producia rábia e impotencia.

Bueno....¿Y que cuesta la dichosa válvul?- Pregunté.:enfadado:

289 éuros.........

COMO!!!!!!:enfadado: si está nueva ..........En fín no quiero aburrirles con mas historias. Al grano.

Comenté este tema con nuestro compñero @josefe17, que desde aquí le mando mi mas sincero agradecimiento, y tras darme confianza para meterle mano a la caldera, he solucionado el problema.
Aquí dejo unas fotos de la AVERIA PROGRAMADA pora todos aquellos que lo necesiten (ojalá que nunca les suceda).

*Proceso:*







Vista general:
Véase la sospechosa marca color Violeta.








Se puede apreciar la gota color violeta que tapa o proteje la zona donde se vá a producir el poro de fuga de agua:







Retirada la marca violeta aprecíandose el poro dentro de un triángulo marcado en la valvula.







Sellado casero con loctíte cianocrilato y bicarbonato sódico. Fin de la averia.
Espero que me agunte muuuccchhhoooooo tiempo.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

¡ Te felicito che  !

. . . Pero contanos esa combinación de cianoacrilato con bicarbonato de sodio por favor !  que no la conocía 

¿ Es para darle volumen ? 

Saludos !


----------



## el indio (Sep 14, 2011)

solucion de relleno muy usada en aero modelismo por ser muy rapida y muy dura, lo que no se en ese uso si durable, yo hubiera apostado por una masilla epoxi de dos componentes (poxipol-poxilina) en argentina


----------



## Electronec (Sep 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Te felicito che  !



Gracias 2M.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Es para darle volumen ?



Efectívamnete tu lo has dicho.

Volumen y dureza. Seria algo así como convertir el pegamento en masilla de gran dureza. Al igual que es dura tambien es quebradiza, como uun cristal.
Tambien se puede sustituir por levadura, nunca lo he probado.

En definitiva, cualquier sustancia compuesta por micro partículas siempre y cuando no entren en reacción química con el pegamento.
El algodón, por ejemplo, forma un pegote superduro pero emanan gases produciendo picor en los ojos.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

Ahhhh formidable !

Para pegar plásticos yo uso "Tricloro-etileno" o Cloroformo , si los disuelve.

Y a los epoxi les agrego ferritas de colores (las que se usan para colorear cementos) 

Gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lo mejor es de esa barrita como dicen, pero sin agua, es decir, vaciando el circuito de la calefacción. Por cierto, yo tengo esa themaclassic F25E con casi dos años (vence en octube). Espero no de problemas en noviembre o diciembre que es cuando hace más frío.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2011)

Cuando se trata de una perforacion/rajadura en algo con presion interna la mayoria de las veces te termina levantando el pegamento.
Yo los tapo con cualquiera de esas formulas y lo termino envolviendo con una abrazadera/alambre/algo_fuerte_que_apriete.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Te felicito che  !
> 
> . . . Pero contanos esa combinación de cianoacrilato con bicarbonato de sodio por favor !  que no la conocía
> 
> ...



También da muy buen resultado el cianocrilato con papel higiénico o papel de cocina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> También da muy buen resultado el cianocrilato con papel higiénico o papel de cocina.


 
¡ Gracias  !

No mezclemos el algodón con cosas raras que puede aparecer nitrocelulosa


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 14, 2011)

ocupaba seguido esa mescla de cianoacrilato con bicarbonato pero por quebradizo no duraba hoy uso el acrilico que usan las damas para fabricarse uñas postisas, tiene mayor dureza y dura mas, aparte se puede moldear mas facil


----------



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2011)

aca les madno una idea, que por desgracia tendria que adoptarla alguna empresa muy grande, y haria algo importante.

pero quizas nosotros un poquito aprovechemos.

les cuento la cosa :
queria hacer una aplicacion y me interesaba usar pilas recargables, no requiero mucha potencia, y pensando me acorde que tengo 3 celulares kiocera phantom ahce unos años guardados, los he mantenido cargados, y son de la epoca que en Argentina hicieron el cambio de tecnologia CDMA a GSM .
pues ya veran que con ese cambio hicieron la rotacion de MILLONES DE CELULARES.
que terminaron en el tacho .

y pensando aca la idea:
no solo hacer (cosa que ya habia leido ) cargadores de cellulares universales, universalizar el tema , como el puerto USB , algo universal.
tambien pienso por ejemplo en las fichas de telefonia que son las tipo americanas.

algo universal.

y esta vez seria LAS BATERIAS, pueden cambiar la forma, mas grandes o chicas, pero seguir un parametro, y lo mas importante EL CONECTOR donde tengo los bornes de positivo y negativo .

para que ??? 

para que si uno quiere tiraar el celular no se deshaga de la bateria si aun es util, puede usarla en el nuevo, o en otro viejo que tenga o .........y aca se abre un mundo de posibilidades:
usarla en una linternita, o en un MP$ o en un juguete, o en un aparatito de lo que sea.

pilas con un estandard y que simplemente se vendan los conectores para usarlas, tipo portapilas para cualquier uso y tambien conectores para impreso.

el ahorro y lo que se evita contaminar es por partida doble:
por un lado uno NO tira la pila y a su vez se evita que la industria fabrique otra (claro que a la induistria eso no le hara gracia) .


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 6, 2012)

En raíz a a la dichosa themaclassic F25E, subo un audio con un ruido que empezó a hacer al poco de los dos años, sospecho del PaP del gas, por si aguien sabe algo. Suena al apagarse el quemador. Es el último ruido, como una carraca. Perdonad la calidad, los Sennheiser han llegado después de esta grabación.

Josefe17


----------



## Electronec (Mar 7, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> En raíz a a la dichosa themaclassic F25E, subo un audio con un ruido que empezó a hacer al poco de los dos años, sospecho del PaP del gas, por si aguien sabe algo. Suena al apagarse el quemador. Es el último ruido, como una carraca. Perdonad la calidad, los Sennheiser han llegado después de esta grabación.
> 
> Josefe17



Pues eso, que la famosa caldera es una FULL , ya se me estropeó del todo, ni con 1 litro de cianocrilato puedo volverla a reparar 

Gracias Josefe por el archivo de sonido....Suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 7, 2012)

¿Pero las has cambiado o la vas a cambiar? Yo, si fuese mi padre, en cuanto fallase me lo planteaba, pero no lo hará.


----------



## Electronec (Mar 9, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Pero las has cambiado o la vas a cambiar? Yo, si fuese mi padre, en cuanto fallase me lo planteaba, pero no lo hará.




He cambiado la válvula de tres vías...si hubiera podido le daban por el  a la caldera ya son seis años....¿Que será lo próximo?.....

260 Euracos se llama:




Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Mar 9, 2012)

Pues planteáte seriamente si puedes cambiarla, que a los 7 años vence el seguro que mi padre tiene con el SAT y por algo será... Eso sí, lo de tres vías será un decir.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 9, 2012)

si compraron un mueble de esos que vienen ahora para armar:







veran que muchas partes son enchapadas de un lado , o solo pocas veces de los cantos.:






aca vemos mejor el canto de la placa:






subi una imagen directa , por si se pierde el enlace:

el tema es que compramos en el super el mueble y vamos a casa y lo armamos.
hay tornillos que encajan en el canto de la madera, que es adentro aglomerado de porqueria y muy suceptible a absorver humedad e imflarse , tambien a deshacerse por el movimiento (y .....como no ........el tornillo es para fijar y va contra esa madera en polvo (aglomerado) , una porqueria.

pero hay una solucion muy simple:
para los cantos que se ve el aglomerado, antes de armar el mueble preparan pintura, la comun que es para madera, o barniz, el que tengan a mano y les sobre , hasta puede ser un color que no combine , por que NO SE VERA si lo hacen con cuidado:
la primer mano es diluida con diluyente, para que sea mas liquida y penetre en el aglomerado mas profundo .

(esta madera es una porqueria, si alguna vez pintaron veran que es un gastadero de plata por que chupa como esponja, creo que hay una pintura especial para la primer mano , asi no chupa tanto ).

pero nosotros NO estamos pintando la madera, me refiero a los lados, sino que solo los cantos, como dije en estos muebles suele venir los lados enchapados y la mayoria de los cantos NO , por que no se ven .

luego la segunda mano ya sin diluir o casi.
si hay agujeritos laterales que esten en las placas se hace lo mismo .

en fin, es poca pintura ya que son solo los cantos y agujeritos, se usa pincel chico acorde.
con esto el mueble dura MUCHISIMO MAS .
comprobado y obvio.

la otra cosa es , bueno , no hace falta explicar, si ven que hay lugares poco firmes se refuerzan con lo que consideren, la cosa es que no comience a moverse el mueble y destartalarse las uniones que repito es aglomerado (ver dibujo )
hay angulos de 90 grados de metal , tambien refuerzos de madera, en fin, eso con un poco de maña saben como hacerlo para evitar lo de el final de el dibujo adjunto .

estoy CANSADO de ver que estos muebles (placards, mesas de PC, etc, etc,etc. ) los tiran con estas fallas evitables


----------



## chclau (Mar 22, 2012)

Leyendo sobre el tema de obsolescencia programada, se me enganchó con el envejecimiento, que es la obsolescencia programada de los seres vivos.

Si a alguien le interesa el tema, hay una investigación actual sobre proteínas denominadas sirtuinas, en una investigación reciente consiguieron extender un 15% la vida de ratones de laboratorio.

Personalmente creo que el envejecimiento y muerte es una muy buena idea. Las generaciones nuevas traen ideas nuevas. Lo que sí, me parece bueno que se investiguen estos temas por la influencia que pueden tener en curar enfermedades de la vejez no tan simpáticas como el Alzheimer.

Pero inmortalidad, o acrecentar mucho la vida de las personas... no sé si me gustaría. Y eso que no estoy precisamente en mis años veintes.

Uds. qué opinan?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2012)

mira vos, de casualidad encontre este tema.

en algun lado lei creo que "telomerasa" ( o estoy mexclando recuerdos) .
el tema era algo asi como que si, saben que es lo que afecta al envejecimiento , pero si lo tocan y detienen el envejecimiento aumenta o dispara el tema de el cancer.

en fin, falta mucho, y anda a saber si es conveniente tocar esas cosas.
cualquier cosa que se modifica (naturalmente = evolucion o como artificalmente ) estara luego sujeto a la prueba de campo que es la naturaleza.

se llama seleccion natural.

lo que a vecs se olvida la gente es que hoy vivimos en este entorno con las cosas que tenemos , cualquier cambio (repito ) acetara a nuestro futuro y estara sujeto a la seleccion natural.
puede producir mejoras como puede producir desastres.


----------



## chclau (Abr 8, 2012)

Según entendí de alguien que sabe mucho más que yo de esto, lo que se entiende hasta ahora de los mecanismos de envejecimiento es que son varios, algunos lo aceleran y otros lo frenan. Y si, no será fácil "tocar" eso, pero es inevitable que ocurrirá.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 16, 2012)

es verdad que los sers humanos envejecen y mueren naturalmente, pero no creo en la obsolescencia programada en los dispositivos electrónicos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 10, 2012)

buenas, hace unos dias me compre un a navaja exacto, para un trabajo de marqueteria que ando haciendo, pero como era el unico trabajo que pensaba hacer de esa magnitud compre el mas economico, pero como bien dicen lo varato sale caro, y a mitad del trabajo se rompio el opresor de la cuchilla, para ahorrar tiempo adquiri otra navaja pero como soy una persona que considera que no todo es desperdicio siempre, vi que lo mas importante de esa piesa es el roscado que lleva asi que pense que un tornillo con una ranura resolveria el problema, puse manos a la obra y quedo:


----------



## janston (Dic 15, 2013)

Obsolescencia programada? donde? jajaja. El tema de las fluorescentes compactas es terrible. 

Hoy no duran mas de 1 año, la Philips de la izquierda lleva funcionando desde que se compro en 1988, y en el exterior. 25 AÑOS... No existe mejor ejemplo, el negocio de los focos es terrible. Y ahora que esta tan de moda el led, va a ser lo mismo. Antes los leds si duraban, tengo equipos de los año 70 y sus leds todavia andan y andan. Pero los de hoy al cabo de un tiempo mueren...

En fin, volviendo al tema de estas lamparas de bajo consumo, me canse de tirar focos. Asi que ahora guardo todos y:
- los que no se salvan les reciclo los componentes.
- a los que se pueden salvar les hago un puente al filamento que tengan cortado. Ya recicle unas 14 de esa forma. La que menos duro fueron 8 meses. Eso en mi caso, pero nunca esta de mas probar.  en dos encontre un condensador electrolitico reventado, el grande que va suelto de la placa casi siempre. Tambien se puede cambiar la placa rota a una con tubo sano, y ponerle una placa funcional de otra con el tubo agotado. Siempre guarden todo, en algun momento les salva el cuello. Y en 10 minutos libres se arreglan 2 lamparas y se ahorran unos 50 pesos.

Bueno, espero les sirva y puedan hacer durar mas tiempo sus lamparas
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 15, 2013)

hola, mira , te cuento mi experiencia, cada tanto voy juntando y cuando tengo 10 o 12 en una caja las reciclo, PERO  me di cuenta de un par de cosas:

1 --- el tubo solo si es nuevo , o sea si fallo de nueva vale la pena y apenas.
comprobe por el velador que tengo en casa el cual es de fluorescentes rectos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejor-velador-iluminar-mesa-trabajo-103005/

y le agregue lugar para un par de BC de estas reparadas.
y me di cuenta que la luz de el tubo recto es mucho mejor, mas fuerte y pareja .
prendia 2 fluorescentes de 15w rectos  o sino 2 BC de 15/20 w 
y la diferencia es muchisima.

asi que la lamapra solo en pocos casos me vale la pena perder el tiempo .

2 --- la placa: en muchos casos sirve , esta funcional, y si uno averigual cuanto cuesta una reactancia electronica ........sale mas cara que la lampara completa, nueva , que la mas cara !!!!!
asi que pruebo placas y  si sirven las guardo.

luego esta en uno el encotrarle usos:
un tubo recto de 15 o de 20w bajo un estante o en un mueble bien disimulado + 2 zocalos , que no cuestan nada  y la placa, la cual se colocara en una cajita:
muy pero muy buena luz y un tubo recto si que dura .


----------



## ni (Dic 22, 2013)

En algunos casos la obsolescencia programada, pues no es tan como dicen, por ejemplo en el caso de los electrodomésticos pues hay marcas que se siguen fabricando con mucha calidad, vamos como antes, como por ejemplo: 
http://www.miele.com/

Pero cuestan mucho más caros que una marca como Samsung, Daewoo, etc ...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Miele-W3033-Washer-German-Engineering/dp/B000Y8WQKK[/ame]


He oído argumentos de ecologistas sobre la informática, que las compañías cambian deliveradamente el socket del procesador para obligarte a comprar otro, pero no siempre es así, y al mismo tiempo quieren aplicaciones complejas más fáciles de usar atractivas a la vista, y ¿esto es obsolescencia programada?


----------



## chclau (Dic 25, 2013)

El horno electrico nos dejo de funcionar y era casi obvio que se trataba de una de las resistencias. La macana fue que se trataba de la de abajo, que esta escondida. Desarme todo el horno, seguro que saque mas tornillos de los que era necesario, pero encontre la resistencia rota.

pregunte en el trabajo si alguien sabia donde comprar la resistencia de recambio y TODOS me contestaron lo mismo:

para que? Comprate uno nuevo.

Aunque mi esposa chillo un poco, porque obviamente tarde una semana en devolver el horno a su lugar (tengo un monton de laburo y se me hacia complicado salir a buscar el repuesto)... al final lo cambie y anda.

no creo que se trate de un caso de obsolencia programada, pero si de una mentalidad que se ha desarrollado entre nosotros: ante la menor falla, tirar y comprar nuevo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2013)

En esa mentalidad también tenemos la culpa "nosotros"; conozco a mas de un autodenominado "técnico" que arregla por la vía rápida, hubiera empalmado la resistencia con un clip y listo, a los cuatro días rota otra vez.
En general las reparaciones dan muchos problemas, la gente no se fía, así que a la mínima uno nuevo.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 25, 2014)

Hace 2 años, se me murió el ventilador (se quemó uno de los bobinados, lo tenía hacía más de 40 años (bueno lo tenía mi familia).
Mandarlo a rebobinar por aquí resulta bastante caro, pero encontré en un contenedor, 
Un Atma VP805.
Lo primero que busqué fue termistor abierto, y sí…. era eso, así que luego de un mantenimiento lógico… entró en servicio.
Pero a diferencia del anterior, ese mismo verano se plantó, y como ya finalizaba, quedó en stand by.
Con estos calores, me agarró el apuro, y me dispuse a cambiar bujes, ya que encontré el motor de otro, con el mismo diámetro de eje, solo que el ventilador en sí había sido más pequeño 
Antes de desarmar el atma retiré los bujes del “donante”, y ví que estaba bastante bién, el eje estaba limpio, y no tenían nada de juego.
Limpié dichos bujes, y los preparé para colocarlos en el “enfermo”.

Cuando abrí el paciente, y le extraje los bujes, al limpiar el eje, era notable el juego que tenían, y la jaula también daba muestras de roce.

Se me ocurre comparar  los bujes de uno y otro para ver si habría alguna incompatibilidad.
Sorpresa, *los bujes del donante*, pese a ser más pequeño, *eran más largos, y por casi 3mm cada uno*, (a pesar de que el eje del donante era bastante más corto).


Así que no sin esfuerzo adapte un tope del donante(agregando unas arandelas de 8mm), para equiparar la falta de espacio que provocaría usar bujes más largos.
Por cierto el ventilador ahora anda "_de perlas_".
*Pero me queda una sola reflección que hacer,* y es que *claramente el Atma había sido pensado para una vida muy corta*, ya que con un eje más largo, y con el mayor esfuerzo lateral que eso implica, colocarle bujes tan cortos, solo puede ser con *un único motivo, que dure poco*. *A eso me refería con el titulo*.
Aquí van una foto con la comparación visual de los topes que tuve que colocar uno original, y el otro del donante.

Creo que con estos bujes durará más, además conseguí aceite de motor multigrado 20 50, por consejo de Dosmetros.
Si todo va bién, no debiera intervenir al paciente nuevamente, hasta pasado un largo lapso.


----------



## elbardila (Oct 26, 2014)

Saludos. Tienes toda la razon, ahora todo esta construido con fecha de caducidad, cualquier aparato que intentas reparar, descubrimos que las partes son casi imposibles de conseguir, y si lo levantamos de un lado entonces falla por el otro, eso sin hacer cuenta que muchos vienen sellados de tal manera que es casi imposible acceder a la parte interna sin dañarlos.
Sin embargo en algunas ocasiones con buena maña y obstinacion logramos revivir uno que otro aparatico.
Espero te sirva ese arreglo por bastante tiempo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola

podría ser la *Op* tiene su ingeniería aplicada. Lo que tienes que pensar que los bujes largos tiene mas rozamiento por ende se calientan mas rápido a lo contrario de los cortos y mas disipantes, por supuesto que los corto al pegar el golpe de arranque lo va desgastando mas rápidamente... por otro lado la *Op* de los ventiladores esta en la *relación vueltas <> calibre del alambre* que al corto plazo hace que salte el *fusible térmico* por eso a los cliente les digo que se vayan buscando otro equipo 

saludos


----------



## saltamon23 (Dic 17, 2014)

Y si uno tuviese que darle un precio a ese trabajo más una ganancia la conclusión es como supo SSTC que compren uno nuevo .


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 17, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> podría ser la *Op* tiene su ingeniería aplicada. Lo que tienes que pensar que los bujes largos tiene mas rozamiento por ende se calientan mas rápido a lo contrario de los cortos y mas disipantes, por supuesto que los corto al pegar el golpe de arranque lo va desgastando mas rápidamente... por otro lado la *Op* de los ventiladores esta en la *relación vueltas <> calibre del alambre* que al corto plazo hace que salte el *fusible térmico* por eso a los cliente les digo que se vayan buscando otro equipo
> 
> saludos



*Previendo eso*, especifiqué que el ventilador más chico, *tenía bujes más grandes*.

*Eso me daba la premisa, que esos bujes eran perfectamente compatibles con el ventilador a reparar.*

Lo que comentas respecto del arranque es seguramente la razón por la que este artefacto se desgastó rápidamente, y fué a parar al contenedor.

Pero me apiadé de el y le estoy dando una vida digna.
Por cierto, *desde esa última reparación, no he nececitado tocarlo*, el utilizar aceite de automotor a favorecido mucho el funcionamiento también, con el otro, cada 2 o 3 días tenía que lubricarlo de nuevo.
y por ejemplo se encendió ayer cerca del mediodía, y aún está funcionando.





saltamon23 dijo:


> Y si uno tuviese que darle un precio a ese trabajo más una ganancia la conclusión es como supo SSTC que compren uno nuevo .




Pero el procedimiento en sí solo fué, un *cambio de bujes* y nada más.

No es algo que debiera encarecer el precio de la reparación.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 19, 2014)

yo no hablo de la reparación yo hablo de la fabricación, en ningun momento hable de que si tiene o no arreglo y que costo tiene el mismo...

y lamento decirte que no es un *"Burdo ejemplo de Op"* porque si lo pudiste reparar significa que no es obsoleto...


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 19, 2014)

Con el debido respeto amigo,  la respuesta sobre el costo, *fue dirigida a saltamon23*.
En cuanto a la obsolescencia en sí, *la prueba de esto es que ese artefacto fue rescatado de un contenedor *(depósito de desechos).

No cree este post con el fin de iniciar una polémica.

Esos bujes cortos fueron utilizados con 2 objetivos:
1 Ahorrar costos, en el bronce hay cobre (70%) que es un metal estratégico.

2 Desgastarse rápido, si eso no tiene como fin la obsolescencia, no se que lo tendrá.
Dudo mucho que los fabricantes no supieran que esos bujes solo podrían durar un verano.
Repito, lo que dices, (que un buje más largo genera más roce) es correcto, pero en este caso estamos hablando de un buje subdimensionado ex profeso.

Hay quienes engañan a las impresoras para que sigan funcionando luego de la cantidad de impresiones determinada en su contador.
El que logren su objetivo, *no significa que el aparato no haya sido diseñado para fallar.*
Pero por cada uno de los que consigue recuperar una impresora, decenas o cientos de miles van a la basura, *o sea que el fin último del productor, está logrado*.

Volviendo al fin de este post, lo que yo quise, es sugerir a quien se encuentre con uno de estos artefactos, que no tenga miedo de hacer una  modificación de esta clase.
Porque a veces uno se traba tratando de conseguir el reemplazo exacto (del buje), y en este caso, eso sería un error.

Saludos.


----------



## saltamon23 (Dic 20, 2014)

Cambio de bujes implica desarmar el ventilador hasta el motor y de paso una limpieza 
Darse cuenta cual es el problema y conseguir los repuestos .
es tu tiempo y tu conocimiento NO LO MINIMICES es un trabajo completo y grande para un ventilador .

Y efectivamente ante esa falla el 95 n más de las veces va al tachó .

No den vueltas 

Un saludo


----------



## ernestogn (Dic 28, 2014)

si me permiten, no soy reparado de electrodomesticos, peeeero si, hay que darle vueltas por que si a todo lle damos gusto y tiramos y compramos nuevo,, nos quedamos mirando y ganan ellos, los vendedores de baratijas,

hace años que reparo mis herramientas electricas mas alla de las recomendaciones del vendedor


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 28, 2014)

_*El obsoleto*_, me sigue refrescando desde esa fecha, y ni me pidió aceite desde entonces.


----------



## jreyes (Dic 29, 2014)

saltamon23 dijo:


> Cambio de bujes implica desarmar el ventilador hasta el motor y de paso una limpieza
> Darse cuenta cual es el problema y conseguir los repuestos .
> es tu tiempo y tu conocimiento NO LO MINIMICES es un trabajo completo y grande para un ventilador .
> 
> ...


Con todo respeto: tu post minimiza por completo el costo ambiental que significa estar tirando y tirando cosas a la basura.

Saludos.


----------



## rubenchaco (Dic 29, 2014)

Los ventiladores de "antes" tenían el eje de acero y los bujes de bronce grafitado. Hay muchos tipos de bronce de acuerdo al uso que le van a dar. Pasen por acá http://www.industriassg.com/medio_bronce.html 
http://www.industriassg.com/medio_bronce_ficha_tec.html


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 24, 2016)

Aquí estamos nuevamente.

Este mismo ventilador, se cayó, y perdió el soporte de plástico.

Que sirve para sostener la jaula.
Aqui puede verse como se cuarteó.


Busqué entre los que tenía(varios), y descubrí que todos estaban igual(rotos), además de no ser un diseño standard.

Entonces decidí, hacer un soporte irrompible.
Pero teniendo en cuenta, que por algo los otros vienen hechos de plástico, (entre otras cosas, para amortiguar vibraciones).
Así que el reemplazo sería una chapa perforada, pero sujeta con unas arandelas de plástico.


Obtenidas de un TV viejo(son las que sostienen el CRT en su lugar).

E aquí el detalle.

Esta es la jaula.


Que sirvió para marcar esta chapa.



Que luego se cortó y perforó..





Aquí ya está colocada, las arandelas de plástico, están debajo.



Parece, que todavía, no va al contenedor.


----------



## ernestogn (Ene 25, 2016)

muy bueno el arreglo ,pero si me permite disentir , eso no es obsolescencia programada , eso es ordinario berreta nomas,..,


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 25, 2016)

ernestogn dijo:


> muy bueno el arreglo ,pero si me permite disentir , eso no es obsolescencia programada , eso es ordinario berreta nomas,..,



Claro, es que para que algo sea *prontamente obsoleto*(dure menos)1 , se lo debe producir, de menor calidad(Berreta)2.

El primero, es eufemismo y consecuencia del otro.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 25, 2016)

Esto también es un ejemplo -creo- del "use y tire rápido". 
Hace un tiempo compré un lavarropas usado en 680 pesos argentinos (un lavarropas de similares prestaciones, aquí en Argentina, está alrededor de 10.000 pesos). La carrocería, tanque, cuba y estado en general, impecable. Diría que casi no se había usado. El problema: la placa.
Pregunto en un servicio técnico: sólo por mirar y cambiar la placa (sin el repuesto, sólo la mano de obra): 1000 pesos.
Desarmo y saco la placa.
Acá les adjunto la imagen: imposible de reparar, todos los componentes cubiertos con una resina espantosa que impide individualización alguna.
Averiguo cuanto sale una placa de repuesto: 540 pesos (es decir, apenas algo menos que el lavarropas aparentemente inservible). La cambio (no hace falta ser técnico, hay que darse un poco de maña nomás porque son de quitar y poner). Y ahora el lavarropas está funcionando perfectamente.
Ahora... me pregunto qué sentido tiene cubrir los componentes con resina para impedir una reparación? Obviamente, llenarle la panza al chanta que fabrica las placas... mientras tirás a la basura cuarenta o cincuenta componentes que todavía sirven.
Soy muy amigo del hecho de reparar y dar nueva vida a lo antiguo y felicito al forista que reparó el ventilador. En mi casa tengo una docena de diferentes ingenios electrónicos tirados a la basura y recuperados por mí con amor, paciencia y conocimientos mínimos.


----------



## J2C (Ene 25, 2016)

.





Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> ..... Ahora... me pregunto qué sentido tiene cubrir los componentes con resina para impedir una reparación? .....


 
Es solo por un tema del *ambiente de humedad* en el que se utilizan esas plaquetas.


Los lavarropas fabricados por Alladio en Argentina, línea Drean y otras mas suelen ser barnizadas totalmente excepto los conectores donde se interconectan con el cableado de dichos lavarropas.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 26, 2016)

Está bien, JuanKa, no lo había pensado. Pero, si se quisiera hacer "reparable" la susodicha placa se podría pensar en colocarla en un estuche cerrado, a prueba de humedad, con una lámina de esa resina como aislante... por ejemplo. O diseñar el lavarropas de modo tal que el sitio que alberga la circuitería esté alejado completamente de la humedad. Me parece que tenés razón, pero que además existe una intención de que no puedas repararlas y tengas que comprar una nueva.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2016)

pero si se puede (reparar)
esas placas lo que falla o son los triac o los zener que se ponen en corto
(la parte de la fuente)
si son los zener también se quema una resistencia,
observas la placa y donde ves mas oscurito,levantas la resina
(hay veces que tienen como una goma amarillenta)
 ,cambias los dos zener,la resistencia y volves a sellar ,pero con siliconas y listo,
placa salvada y reparada,
así repare unas cuantas ya
la placa de la foto es media genérica ,la traen varias marcas ,drean,eslabon de lujo, y otras


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Ene 31, 2016)

No sabía que se podía reparar... en el caso de esa placa, la resina era durísima, y cuando intenté quitarla, se llevó consigo un par de resistencias. Lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima, estimado amigo. Gracias.


----------



## Alorca (Feb 18, 2016)

Saludos, amigo el truco esta en aplicarle calor a medida que vamos quitando.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 20, 2016)

ernestogn dijo:


> muy bueno el arreglo ,pero si me permite disentir , eso no es obsolescencia programada , eso es ordinario berreta nomas,..,



Puedes disentir, pero al menos aclara tu disentir. Porque si es por decir, yo escribiría en todo el FORO solo para llevar la contra como estandarte.

_Cuando discrepes trata de tener algo formulado para que podamos decir que es valido el debate _

Saludos



J2C dijo:


> Los lavarropas fabricados por Alladio en Argentina, línea Drean y otras mas suelen ser barnizadas totalmente excepto los conectores donde se interconectan con el cableado de dichos lavarropas.




Correcto es para prevenir de la corrosión, sin eso duraría lo que un peo en el aire. Y se podría hacer una cajita blindada con tornillos que al corto tiempo se oxidarían lo que haría que sea mas imposible abrirla y seria costosa la fabricacion !!! Por eso algo económico y eficiente para la empresa es echarle resina


----------



## Diegolatra (Jul 6, 2016)

A ver si en este hilo alguien me puede dar información sobre Obsolescencia programada en electromedicina. Estoy escribiendo un artículo y necesito comparar la información de los datos que tengo en España con lo que sucede en otros países.
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. 
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## josemaX (Jul 6, 2016)

Mira, aqui tienes un documental sobre el tema que produjo RTVE (aunque no es sobre electromedicina te puede aportar información importante)

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/el-documental/documental-comprar-tirar-comprar/1382261/

y otro:


----------



## palurdo (Jul 6, 2016)

Si no recuerdo mal, hace unos años hubo gente que murió en Valencia a causa de unos filtros para diálisis defectuosos. No se si tendrá algo que ver con obsolescencia programada, pero huele lo suficientemente raro como para que investigues. Otra cosa son las prótesis en general (mamarias en particular) si han ido desgastándose cada vez más rapido conforme salen más nuevas teniendo en cuenta que para cambiarlas hace falta una operación. Son un par de sugerencias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2016)

palurdo , busca vino soy cuyano y pollos mazzorin


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> palurdo , busca vino soy cuyano y pollos mazzorin



Tambien ,,salsa de tomate deleite, propilen glicol,durante los 90,,y algunas que ya me he olvidado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2016)

el propoleo  ,ese es otro


----------



## elgriego (Jul 6, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el propoleo  ,ese es otro



*Claro, en lugar de ponerle propilenglicol,,le habian puesto Etilenglicol.


Saludos.*


----------



## palurdo (Jul 6, 2016)

Pues aquí en España el peor caso de intoxicación fue el aceite de colza adulterado (desnaturalizado con productos químicos) que "limpiaron" y reenvasaron para venderlo de alimentación. Hubieron 700 muertos y 20000 afectados con secuelas.

Y 35 años después, va y la intentan volver a liar, haciendo pasar aceite de girasol destinado a biodiesel, metiéndole aditivos para que parezca aceite de oliva virgen (y muy caro...)

http://www.efe.com/efe/espana/socie...-aceite-oliva-y-nueve-detenidos/10004-2938108


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2016)

por suerte aquí no se llego nunca, ni por asomo a esa cantidad de muertos
26 muertos por el vino y 25 por propoleo 
por los pollos radioactivos ninguno creo y no se realmente si eran radioactivos
para mi eran puros mitos populares
http://edant.clarin.com/diario/1999/08/10/e-03601d.htm
http://www.teaydeportea.edu.ar/archivos/a-20-anos-del-caso-del-vino-envenenado/
http://www.cronista.com/economiapolitica/Aquellos-pollos-de-Mazzorin-20151222-0063.html

en esas cosas parece estamos mejor



aqui hacen mencion que eso de radioactivos fue un invento nada mas 
http://mundo-perverso.blogspot.com.ar/2008/07/post-de-reivindicacin.html


----------



## josemaX (Jul 6, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Pues aquí en España el peor caso de intoxicación fue el aceite de colza adulterado (desnaturalizado con productos químicos) que "limpiaron" y reenvasaron para venderlo de alimentación. Hubieron 700 muertos y 20000 afectados con secuelas.
> [/url]



No te olvides de la talidomida: http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/01/21/paisvasco/1421859636_417598.html

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talidomida


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 22, 2017)

Hace algunos años descubrí este tema y me resultó interesante, pero hoy creo que puedo aportar algún ejemplo y a la vez pedir opinión o sugerencia en como proceder.

Un par de meses atrás me trajeron a reparar un colector de datos topográficos igual a este



la falla era que no enlazaba con un GPS externo al que se conecta por medio de un cable, total que la solución fue sencilla: reemplazar las baterías NiMH que trae, las de fábrica del equipo ya no llegaban a un nivel de tensión que permitiera hacer en enlace. 

Paso el tiempo y me habla el dueño que ahora tiene problemas con un conjunto de teclas que no responde, le contesto que lo traiga al taller para revisarlo, que no había problema.
El día de hoy procedo a revisarlo y me encuentro con que el daño está en la membrana del teclado, la clásica ruptura apenas perceptible de las pistas. 

Pero el problema, a alguien se le ocurrió la idea de fijar la membrana con pegamento tipo UHU , no se si para fijarlo bien (que no lo necesitaría) o bien, para evitar su reparación. El punto es que así viene de fábrica.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/zU7CCWJ3xRc9qHLt1

https://photos.app.goo.gl/auQ4qsIwOG47MyM52

No sé como retirar el pegamento sin llevarme las pistas de la membrana, ya intenté con un poco de acetona y solo empeoré las cosas, me llevé una pista . No quiero intentar con calor. 
Y bueno, al final de cuentas se trata de un equipo relativamente costoso como para darlo por muerto por una cuestión así, y más si parece ser que el dueño lo quiere manejar como garantía de la primera reparación.


----------



## peperc (Ene 13, 2018)

hoy, mientras tomaba un te helado con bill gates ( me vino a visitar)  y charlamos de la obsolecencia programada, yo suelo tirarle de las orejas por sus windows que los cambia año a año.
pero me mato con su respuesta:
me dijo que es culpa tuya, culpa mia y culpa de todos.
y se me puso a explicar :

me pregunto por que NO uso yo los gabinetes de una PC que es muy bonito para hacer un cargador de baterias robusto, o algo asi.
le dije que no , que "quedaba  a rejunte de cosas" .
ves ?? ... me dice el .

luego me dice:
por que desde hoobistas que fabrican pocas cantidades a empresas cubren con resina sus proyectos ? , para evitar que se los copien, o otro les meta mano..
ves ?? , me vuelve a decir el.

me dice el que sabe que medio mundo les piratea y trabajan con copias truchas de sus windows.

y me siguio diciendo mucho mas, me conto que las maquinas , como fotocopiadoras tienen mucha electronica, pero tda especifica, muy especifica, pareceria que hay en el diseño un interes de que practicamente nada sirva para ser usado por un hoobista ni nadie si esta maquina es tirada a la basura.
que se hacen las piezas asi a proposito, en vez de ser placas mas "modulares" y con info de ellas.
para que "otros " no las puedan reparar.

entonces¿ para que es la obsolecencia programada ?  para el ser humano, y por el ser humano.
el que la hace es para protegerse, y para ganar.
el que NO quisiera que se haga ?
me dice bill:
si vas aun comercio a comprar un ventilador de pie y hay uno de 1 mil pesos, de oferta en walt mart, chino ( recuerdas vagamente algo de mano de obra esclava )  .
pero tambien hay en ese mismo comercio otro que sale 4 mil pesos, pero es de una casa seria que tiene 20 años en el mercado y las cosas dicen que duran mas de 10 años, es mas , tiene garantia por 5 años.
una primer cuenta nos dice que 4 mil pesos es 4 veces 1 mil.
pero ya la garantia y el respaldo y la calidad.
y mientras charlamos la gente se lleva el de oferta, chino, a montones, desde la señora que apenas le alcanza el dinero , hasta la señora pituca adinerada, que esta feliz por que compro "una ganga" .
Mientras que el de 4 mil pesos sigue ahi, en la gondola.

es mas, me dice bill mientras le pega a un churro  que el walt lo hace a proposito, de poner a ambos ventiladores uno al lado de el otro , el de 4 mil pesos de buena calidad lo esta mandando al muere , queda como "caro" , asilo ve la gente y se tira de cabeza a llevarse el de 1 mil pesos .

quien tiene la culpa ?? 
el gato? 
el tiburon?
el bosque ? 
el vecino quizas?

a veces bill me deja pensando, otras, me dan ganas de que se vaya yendo, pero como siempre es el el que trae las facturas , la cerveza y  mas cosas, pues, siempre es bien venido .
ademas, me hizo la PC mas rapida, en 10 minutos.
(me dijo que siga con mi windows XP , que es lo mejor, pero que no le diga  a nadie  )


----------



## Fdario (Ene 13, 2020)

Buenas!.

Como usuario y aficionado, titulado de electrónica me surge una duda cuando voy a reparar pequeños electrodomésticos de casa. 
¿ Me cuesta más el collar que el perro ?. 
¿ Merece la pena en ciertas ocasiones una reparación y no una sustitución ?.
¿ Reparamos o sustituimos ?.

Cuando comencé a estudiar electrónica en el centro de enseñanza, nos enseñaban más a la creación y montaje del circuito 
que a la reparación de este.  No solían enseñarnos a entender una avería o que la provocaba. 

A menos que el montaje creado para estudiar fallase, no había una razón para estudiar una reparación.

Nunca vi una reparación de televisión ya que no pertenece al ramo de electrónica industrial.
No quiere decir que luego en casa no viera arreglar un televisor.

En mi caso personal se me estropea una regleta de protección, tengo que cambiar el interruptor basculante.
Ahora veo el coste de la reparación. Si voy a una tienda local, me cuesta x un solo interruptor, si compro por Internet
y compro más de uno, me sale cinco interruptores más barato que uno solo.  Si hubiese más de un componente estropeado
y el costo y las molestia del trabajo fuera mayor que lo realmente cuesta la regleta, ¿ me merece la pena arreglarlo ?.
No estamos hablando de una cantidad exagerada.

Pero voy a lo que voy. Desechamos por ejemplo una placa y compramos otra, en vez de una reparación si merece la pena.
Acumulamos residuos que van a alguna parte.  África lo más probable. Tenemos en casa de tres a cuatro teléfonos moviles, tablets, 
ordenadores...dispositivos que a lo mejor ya ni usamos.

Hace cosa de dos semanas, llevé en su caja un router adsl2 a la tienda de su compañía por el mero hecho de que se usase donde lo necesitasen.
Si en otro país lo usan y tienen representación de la empresa allí pues que lo usen allí. La respuesta fue esta:
"No reciclamos, quizás para los técnicos"

En vez de reutilizar o aprovechar, desechamos, otro dispositivo nuevo, más residuos electrónicos....

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 13, 2020)

Fdario dijo:


> Hace cosa de dos semanas, llevé en su caja un router adsl2 a la tienda de su compañía por el mero hecho de que se usase donde lo necesitasen.
> Si en otro país lo usan y tienen representación de la empresa allí pues que lo usen allí. La respuesta fue esta:
> "No reciclamos, quizás para los técnicos"
> 
> En vez de reutilizar o aprovechar, desechamos, otro dispositivo nuevo, más residuos electrónicos....


La sociedad de hoy (y mas en este país de consumidores convulsivos (obligados por lavacerebros al por mayor) ) no entiende de reciclar material usado, aunque este esté sin utilizar y precintado en su embalaje original. Hoy sólo importa vender el ultimo modelo fabricado y desechar el anterior, que dependiendo del producto, puede ser que sólo disten meses de la fabricación del primero al segundo.
Los distribuidores o tiendas instaladoras de telecomunicaciones suelen ser franquicias asociadas y no tienen o no saben los recursos para actuar ante casos como el tuyo, es mas, seguro que quedaron extrañados ante tal petición pues no se contempla que hoy nadie regale nada por que sí. Y que no hay beneficio en utilizar ese equipo con un cliente.

En algún hilo como este (o quizás temporal) lo comenté, es mas beneficioso para un vendedor contarle una milonga a un cliente profano del tema y venderle un tv LCD LED, para poder seguir viendo los nuevos canales, que venderle directamente un adaptador de RF que sólo cuesta 15€ y explicarle que se intercala entre el antiguo deco de tdt y el antiguo tv. 

El dilema de si nos interesa o conviene reparar un aparato o elemento por su bajo coste es una cuestión de cada uno, por mi parte *todo* se merece una segunda, tercera o cuarta oportunidad. 
En mi casa no ha entrado un televisor nuevo desde los 70, todos han sido rescatados del abismo y han sido "ordeñados" al máximo, hasta que ya era imposible sacarles provecho y... aún así han seguido rindiendo con el reciclaje de gran cantidad de sus componentes.

Las regletas o alargadores baratas y de mala calidad también se merecen una segunda oportunidad. Todo es cuestión de sopesar los pros y los contras...
-Si el metal de los contactos tiene la calidad necesaria o si añadiendo un simple fleje le damos la calidad exigida.
-Si solamente ay que sustituir cableado.
-Si con la reparación o modificación se   *cumple un mínimo de seguridad para el   hogar.*

Ahora la moda es reparar el LCD u otro aparato sustituyendo la placa entera por una "nueva", porque no hay repuesto. 
Aunque para los talleres oficiales es norma sustituir el aparato completo, a costa de nuestro bolsillo.
Al menos hay una especie de revolución internauta con vídeos mostrando la forma de reparar lo "irreparable". 

Es largo y complicado el tema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Hoy sólo importa vender el ultimo modelo fabricado y desechar el anterior, que dependiendo del producto, puede ser que sólo disten meses de la fabricación del primero al segundo.


Eso ocurre hasta que te conviertes en un país bananero donde la idea política es sumir a todos en la pobreza mientras el consumo compulsivo sobrevive para unos privilegiados, y los demás reciclan equipos viejos remendándolos con cáscaras de banana mientras los "mas vulnerables" sobreviven sin trabajar a costa de los impuestos que esquilman a los que trabajan.

Cualquier parecido con un hermoso pais al sur del globo terráqueo *no es* pura coincidencia.


----------



## Fdario (Ene 14, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En mi casa no ha entrado un televisor nuevo desde los 70, todos han sido rescatados del abismo y han sido "ordeñados" al máximo, hasta que ya era imposible sacarles provecho y... aún así han seguido rindiendo con el reciclaje de gran cantidad de sus componentes.



Digo yo que tendrás un televisor de pantalla plana en casa. Al menos en tu salón.  Es que los de tubo ocupan lo suyo
si es grande. Que eso no quiere decir que no pese uno de pantalla plana.  El último que compré fue por el 2008
ya que no teníamos ningún televisor en casa. Es de 32", ahora es exagerado el tamaño de las pantallas que suelen comprarse.
Incluso el de 32" se está quedando pequeño para los menús de HBO, parte de algunos menús. 

De alguna manera nos obligan a renovarnos.  Algunos motivos por necesidad sin más remedio.
Lógicamente mientras funcione la tele y lo que cuesta uno nuevo no interesa comprar otro.

Sin ir más lejos otro ejemplo son los teléfonos móviles. Androd, Google. Aplicaciones más exigente que requieren un nuevo
dispositivo con un procesador más al día y mayor ram para que no se quede trabado en una actualización.

Hay una famosa frase que dice renovarse o morir. A veces sin mas remedio. Otras por novelería, capricho.

*Dr. Zoidberg:

*

Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 14, 2020)

Fdario dijo:


> Hay una famosa frase que dice renovarse o morir. A veces sin mas remedio. Otras por novelería,


Seria bueno renovarse en la vida, en el día a día, en la forma de afrontar los puñetazos que te da la vida y no en los "trastos mobiliario doméstico" y además obligados. Prefiero un mueble de madera de los 50 con una pantalla a cada lado y equipo de musica en el centro que  un "cristal" plano en la pared reflejando imágenes,  sin mandos ni rejillas de altavoces.

En el salón sigue habiendo tv de tubo y en la habitación tengo LCD porque me la dieron (dos a falta de una), pero es a lo que me refería.. yo no gasto en un tv nuevo aunque lo que me cueste repararlo ronde el precio de venta, es mas que nada por principios. 
Odio ver que se deseche algo que vale, que funciona, que contamina y produce un impacto negativo en el medio ambiente.

Mi teléfono para hablar tiene mas de diez años, le dura la batería una semana, la pantalla es pequeña y no lo cambio mientras pueda. El que uso para "webear" creo que es el cuarto, no duran nada porque están diseñados así y.... no he comprado ninguno, todos han sido donados, de segunda o tercera mano (porque las operadoras regalan uno todos los años a los familiares y amigos   ).

Poder se puede, pero es mas fácil y goloso unirse a la "ola" , a la moda, para estrenar cada año la nueva aportación al mercado de las grandes empresas con ansias de vaciar nuestros bolsillos. 
Hasta surgió una empresa que nos vendía la moto de fabricar bombillas "reparables" al 100% ( *pero si eso lo llevamos haciendo desde que nos engañaron con la bombilla "ahorradora" ) *y claro está, a un precio desorbitado y utilizando los mismos materiales que las demás empresas.
Sí, también se pueden reparar las bombillas y lo vengo haciendo desde poco después de que las pusieran a la venta (las modernas).

Todo está dentro de cada uno...


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 19, 2020)

Soy enemigo de la obsolesencia programada y enfaticamente me han llamado acumulador aunque no tengo tantos cacharros guardados, pero como van las cosas en el futuro a una gran cantidad de nosotros nos van a dar las gracias por hacer lo que hacemos, reciclar hasta el colmo del abuso y desechar lo que realmente no sirve para nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 19, 2020)

Hé aquí uno que comulga con nuestras ideas  





__ https://www.facebook.com/rtve/posts/2548895112066056
			





Es curioso que desmonte por completo una bombilla de la competencia y la suya esté la placa recubierta con retráctil. 
En un video del 2014 dice que no hay componentes contaminantes en la placa.   

No recuerdo si es el mismo, pero había uno que vendía la moto de lo mismo, bombilla "reparable", con piezas de repuesto, de longeva vida útil y que (si no recuerdo mal) se comprometía a 25 años de garantía o algo así. 
Hay varios videos en la red sobre el tema.

Todo puro marqueting para vender bombillas a precios desorbitados... y supuestamente piezas de repuesto para las mismas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 19, 2020)

Ese tipejo vende una idea vanal, si fuera su producto excento de obsolesencia programada, no tendría necesidad de vender repuestos para repararlos porque durarán muchísimos años, que la fabrique y que dure de 20 a 30 años ahí si la califico como excenta de OP.

Ahora coloca termoencogible en los circuitos de sus lamparas pero deja totalmente al desnudo las de la competencia, por que será?? Para evitar que vean que estan hechas igual que todas... 😎


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2020)

...o que la suya es peor directamente.

Es sencillo, compra algo y usalo al 25% de su potencia recomendada. Se hará eterno.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 20, 2020)

Es que según él no utiliza los convencionales condensadores electrolíticos que están diseñados para no durar, utiliza otros componentes *no contaminantes *de mejor calidad y prácticamente imperecederos.

Porque mi religión me prohíbe gastar 20€ en una bombilla estrambótica... que si no desmontaba una y la mostraba para salir de dudas. Dudas totalmente fundadas por otro lado


----------



## rnc11 (Feb 6, 2020)

*Obsolescencia DES-Programada*

Buenas Noches gente.

Tengo unas fotitos para compartir, tecnologia del siglo pasado, yo le calculo año 95 o 96.
Casi 25 años de antiguedad, china obviamente, un dia le paso una inundacion por arriba, pero sigue dando batalla.

Como puede ser que hoy siga funcionando?

Miren la placa, el estado es lamentable, pero entrega valores adecuados de tension, ahora sera reciclada nuevamente para alimentar unos leds.

Ya les contare si algun dia la palma.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Ya se ha comentado que los mecanismos de los ventiladores (abanicos) cada vez son peores, como cualquier otro mecanismo de hoy en día.

Mecanismo de vaivén ..



El tornillo que se aprecia bajo el sinfín lo tuve que poner para reemplazar el eje plástico partido. Dicho eje sujetaba la polea dentada que junto con una chapa hace girar a izquierda y derecha el cuerpo del ventilador.

Quedó perfecto  .....
Pero..... el "perfecto" diseño de la "caja" que lo contiene todo no me dejó disfrutar de mi hazaña...




Nótese por donde quebró sólo con rozar fortuitamente el ventilador y frenar su movimiento.
Con únicamente haber diseñado esa zona mejor, haciendo que el refuerzo llegue hasta el final.. no hubiese quebrado tan fácilmente.
Otra posibilidad (que reportaría menos ventas) sería fabricar esa caja con materiales de verdad, cono el aluminio. 



  

Si soy capaz de reconstruir la pieza de forma medianamente funcional, mostraré fotos del acabado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2020)

Atadlo con alambre . . .  luego algún adhesivo encima . . .  pistola caliente . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 15, 2020)

Sí, es es mi intención. Espero no pegar el eje, aunque también puedo quitar la polea y el tornillo/eje..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2022)

​


----------

